# Bugging out.... to where?



## Kokoro (11 mo ago)

Hi! I'm currently in a volitile living situation... My landlord is... "moody", and I'm subleasing through her. If a disaster strikes, I will probably need to bug out.... But, as I have no family, and friends are hundreds of miles away (at least the people I trust), I have no current destination.

Had anybody else experienced this , and does anybody have any solutions?

Thank you!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like Graham, Texas is the place you need to be.Small town ambiance and not many radical demonrats. Probably get a job easy on a farm/ranch or in the oil patch. I was raised there and still have kinfolks all other the place.








Home







grahamtexas.net


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can sympathize with you. Are you capable of loading all your supplies into your vehicle and actually bug out? With family 1800 miles away, and only a few people I trust completely, I really understand your predicament. At my age and health status, Bugging Out is the absolute last ditch effort. No way I could take everything with me. But I do have a list of priorities that need to go with me. Unless the water is laping at the back door, I'll be Bugging IN. Obviously I don't know your situation, but I hope you can eventually recify your situation before the hammer falls.


----------



## Kokoro (11 mo ago)

paraquack said:


> I can sympathize with you. Are you capable of loading all your supplies into your vehicle and actually bug out? With family 1800 miles away, and only a few people I trust completely, I really understand your predicament. At my age and health status, Bugging Out is the absolute last ditch effort. No way I could take everything with me. But I do have a list of priorities that need to go with me. Unless the water is laping at the back door, I'll be Bugging IN. Obviously I don't know your situation, but I hope you can eventually recify your situation before the hammer falls.


I wish I had a vehicle. It's stupid expensive here in Boston. And I moved up here at the very start of COVID-19. Haven't been able to meet many people IRL. My girlfriend and I are looking at studios (which is an upgrade from the room I'm subleasing from my toxic and emotionally imbalanced housemates / landlady, but they're at least $1,500/month, and as I'm only making just under $15./hr, it's really tough.

I finally got my BOB, probably not the greatest backpack, but I think it's a copycat of either a MOLLE or ALICE, haven't decided which yet, so that's at least a start. I also got one of those Sawyer Mini's. If a disaster hit tomorrow, I'd be up SHTF creek, with out a paddle! 

Oh, I also ordered the third ed of the SAS.  But it won't get here until late next week sometime.


----------



## Kokoro (11 mo ago)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like Graham, Texas is the place you need to be.Small town ambiance and not many radical demonrats. Probably get a job easy on a farm/ranch or in the oil patch. I was raised there and still have kinfolks all other the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bigwheel, I love your Avatar! General Patton was one of the primary reasons why I ended up joining the Air Force when I was younger.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Kokoro said:


> I wish I had a vehicle.
> 
> I finally got my BOB, probably not the greatest backpack, but I think it's a copycat of either a MOLLE or ALICE, haven't decided which yet, so that's at least a start. I also got one of those Sawyer Mini's.
> 
> Oh, I also ordered the third ed of the SAS.



Kokoro, can you get a mountain bike since you cant get a car? A bike will get you further, faster than walking. 

Get what ever rucksack that fits your plan and that you can trust it. I have large ALICE packs and MOLLE II's for my family. Sawyers are great filters. I like how they come with a bag, plus you can splice them into the hose on a Camelback/clone.

The SAS survival manual is awesome. No matter how much you train you can forget things and this book is a handy training manual and reference book that fits in your pocket.

Don't forget a tarp or Army poncho for your ruck. you will need to have a field expedient shelter.


----------



## Kokoro (11 mo ago)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Kokoro, can you get a mountain bike since you cant get a car? A bike will get you further, faster than walking.
> 
> Get what ever rucksack that fits your plan and that you can trust it. I have large ALICE packs and MOLLE II's for my family. Sawyers are great filters. I like how they come with a bag, plus you can splice them into the hose on a Camelback/clone.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. A tarp, I already have a blanket prepared, compass/map, a few more ways to make fire, candles... those are next on my list. After water, and some quick food, heat is my number two priority. It's pretty darn cold around here. And last year, I purchased a good mountain bike, although, it needs a tune up.

Thank you for the input!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You're in a predicament, for sure.
Deciding to leave without having a destination or plan to get away is a disaster in the making.
That's not to say you can't find a solution. It just means you're going to need to get creative.

First, have you fully ruled out bugging in?
Is your current location expected to become unsafe or unstable in a disaster? If you can bear the people around you, it might be best to keep with he group you know. "Better the devil you know than the devil you don't."

But if that situation is untenable, plan a destination, and multiple routes to get there. Someplace you know, hopefully with people you can trust. At the very least, a spot that might offer resources like flowing water (preferably with fish) and wood to burn.
I hope you paid attention in you wilderness survival training(it might come back to you), and brush up with that book you mentioned, just in case.

There are always options. Some are better than others, but take what you can get.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

You mentioned your "girlfriend" is this a girlfriend like what you would take with you - does she not have any local/semi-local contacts either, what kind of transportation does she have, nothing? If she is a serious part of your world, that makes a pretty big difference with this question.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kokoro said:


> Bigwheel, I love your Avatar! General Patton was one of the primary reasons why I ended up joining the Air Force when I was younger.


Love that crusty old guy myself. Used to split a few beers with an old codger who served with him and saw him pee in the famous River. He said the tanker crews loved canned bacon and you could fry it on the exhaust pipe. lol. My Daddy was Army Air Corps back in the Big War stationed mainly in England where he managed to cough me up a slightly older half brother. lol. Thanks for your Service!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Love that crusty old guy myself. Used to split a few beers with an old codger who served with him and saw him pee in the famous River. He said the tanker crews loved canned bacon and you could fry it on the exhaust pipe. lol. My Daddy was Army Air Corps back in the Big War stationed mainly in England where he managed to cough me up a slightly older half brother. lol. Thanks for your Service!


Well, my old unit in the 60's, the 5th Infantry Division, has always been known as Patton's Red Diamond Devils ever since the Big One.
The 4th Armored and 5th Infantry were with his Third Army longer than any of the other divisions, and when he had a tough job to do that's who he called on.
That bridge he peed into the Rhine from was built by us.
"We Will"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kokoro said:


> Bigwheel, I love your Avatar! General Patton was one of the primary reasons why I ended up joining the Air Force when I was younger.


Welcome to PF.
Thank you for serving our country.
The fact that you have military experience puts you way ahed of most people already.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Kokoro does your area have a CERT (Community Emergency Response Team) program ?
If they have one you might check them out as they will offer training and you'll meet some of the locals, you might also find some like minded people to form a MAG or that has a MAG (Mutual Assistant Group) that may be able to help in a Bug Out situation and if not you'll get some training in First Aid, fire, search & rescue and more.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

yeah, the bugging out thing is complicated. I do have a car, but go where? My best plan is actually bugging in, I have supplies, a garden, some small fruit trees, and an elderly mother. As far as the car (or the fuel) would take us would be fine, but if she has to hike or walk carrying weight, the is a no go :/ 
The same as you, I do not have many friends around (none of them prep), and no safe place to go.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

What? No friends? Yikes, you should be yakking to anyone at a bus-stop! Now granted, I have the advantage of being in larger group, one that introduces the lonely to the loud and semi-speaking.

As for the girls here, buy something like a soda-cracker. When you see a guy you like, crush the cracker in your non-dominant hand, and pretend to "spill it." The guy (if he's a decent biker) will apologize to you and explain it was his fault.

My belief is that every girl is looking for every boy, and this crowd of boys might be a tad sheepish. Happy hunting!


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Yavanna said:


> yeah, the bugging out thing is complicated. I do have a car, but go where? My best plan is actually bugging in, I have supplies, a garden, some small fruit trees, and an elderly mother. As far as the car (or the fuel) would take us would be fine, but if she has to hike or walk carrying weight, the is a no go :/
> The same as you, I do not have many friends around (none of them prep), and no safe place to go.


Hope your not near the Mud slides that is happening, depending where you live is it possible to make it out to the farm land and ask if you could possibly help out on the weekends....let the farmer know your trying to learn how to raise a garden or animals. You might just find people who would take you under their wing, I did this when I was younger helping a local dairy.....nice family and I learned I wouldn't want to have a dairy but I did learn quite a bit,


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> yeah, the bugging out thing is complicated. I do have a car, but go where? My best plan is actually bugging in, I have supplies, a garden, some small fruit trees, and an elderly mother. As far as the car (or the fuel) would take us would be fine, but if she has to hike or walk carrying weight, the is a no go :/
> The same as you, I do not have many friends around (none of them prep), and no safe place to go.


Same here. We gonna stay put and duke it out. Save the last few rounds for ourselves when things look bleak. Smart thinking.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

J24 - boats - by owner - marine sale


J24 Sailboat for sale. Hull # 24 built in 1977. Quick and safe boat for day sailing, PHRF or club racing. Includes 4 HP Mercury outboard. Sail inventory includes main, genoa, jib and spinnaker all...



boston.craigslist.org





this will take you anywhere up and down the eastern sea board in a pinch, it’s also shelter when you need to get away and a place you can store more preps. Watch your weight, weigh your finances carefully these can be very costly. Next thing you know you are flying to Greece to buy a 50’ beneteau


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

& Go to church and meet some new friends


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I think the OP has hit on some very important points, he definitely has some “bugging in” issues but overall it is the best plan in general. Every situation is fluid but I feel bugging out (unless you have a very specific location to go to) just makes you a glorified refugee with everyone else, and makes you VERY vulnerable to the elements and other less savory folks on the road. 
Being in Boston out in the elements can kill you without proper shelter. I know I’m stating the obvious here, and you have a unique set of circumstances.

I am totally ripping this off from Joe Fox -X green beret, survival guy but

“Do the best you can with what you got where you are.”


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Us old folks dont worry about staying alive so much. lol. It couldnt be much worse than living and a much better place for us old Born Again Bible Believers. Those who have no hope need to prep heavy and stock a bunch of stuff.





What Does the Bible Say About As Those Who Have No Hope?


Bible verses about As Those Who Have No Hope




www.openbible.info


----------



## Kokoro (11 mo ago)

Dirk Pitt said:


> I think the OP has hit on some very important points, he definitely has some “bugging in” issues but overall it is the best plan in general. Every situation is fluid but I feel bugging out (unless you have a very specific location to go to) just makes you a glorified refugee with everyone else, and makes you VERY vulnerable to the elements and other less savory folks on the road.
> Being in Boston out in the elements can kill you without proper shelter. I know I’m stating the obvious here, and you have a unique set of circumstances.
> 
> I am totally ripping this off from Joe Fox -X green beret, survival guy but
> ...


What I'm saying is that if I were to bug-in, my landlord / "friend" (her term), would probably steal my supplies and food, and kick me to the curb.

If I could afford it, I'd love to build a dome-home somewhere, just large enough for my fiancee and me, and our supplies. But with the little bit of money I'm making as a cashier, that may not happen for a while.

(P.S. It's she.  )


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kokoro said:


> What I'm saying is that if I were to bug-in, my landlord / "friend" (her term), would probably steal my supplies and food, and kick me to the curb........


If your landlord knows you prep, you've failed in your opsec.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kokoro said:


> What I'm saying is that if I were to bug-in, my landlord / "friend" (her term), would probably steal my supplies and food, and kick me to the curb.
> 
> If I could afford it, I'd love to build a dome-home somewhere, just large enough for my fiancee and me, and our supplies. But with the little bit of money I'm making as a cashier, that may not happen for a while.
> 
> (P.S. It's she.  )


Sounds like you may need a Sugar Daddy. Hmmmm


----------



## Kokoro (11 mo ago)

She doesn't know. But soon, it'll be impossible to hide it.

I like sugar! <3 LOL


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Kokoro, first off, thank you for my family’s freedoms!

second, one aspect of prepping is setting up your life circumstances to better be prepared. One huge hurdle for you, as you’ve described it, is your living and working situation.

IMHO, If you have no friends tying you both to the area, why not relocate? That job sounds meh. In my area, I know of “entry level” no experience needed jobs paying $23 to start (from data entry to stocking warehouses). And in the Midwest with moderate cost of living. Not on the coast, where housing is outrageous…. I think once you improve your job situation, your living arrangements will solve themselves.

as to friends, I’ve heard recommendations of joining groups like church, but I’d consider finding prepper groups on Facebook, etc.. I know in my area there are tons of various prepper groups on FB, especially now. Tho it’s tough in the city..

wishing you the best of luck, and welcome aboard. Lots of great info and people here on this forum.


----------

